# Cottaging - and it's legal :)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Guy in a farmer's market in Kenora, Ontario yesterday said to me, "Would you like a free magazine, sir?" I said "No thanks" and then saw it was called The Cottager so said, "Erm, yes please". :lol: There's all sorts in it I've learnt. 

Juvenile, but it amused me. 

Dougie.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Dougie, cottaging is the term for gay dogging, DaveP told me :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice to see you still retain your sense of humour.

Oh what hard life you two are now leading....

So what did you learn and what was the most useless advert you have seen so far then?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dougie,

lost me

 opsjust in case)
didn, t reallyget any info

Aldra


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnGun said:


> Dougie, cottaging is the term for gay dogging, DaveP told me :lol:


Congratulations John - you've just discovered the reason for this thread.  Anyway, DaveP knows Willingham Woods quite well, allegedly....



AndrewandShirley said:


> So what did you learn and what was the most useless advert you have seen so far then?


I particularly liked the ads for Breezy Point Cottagers, and Johnny's Drive Cottage Owners. :lol:

Dougie.


----------

